# farmex hay tester!



## cowdawg

Hello everyone! i was woundering if anyone uses these hay testers if they are very accurate! thanks for your help.


----------



## OneManShow

We use a Delmhorst moisture meter with a 10" probe. It works great-I haven't checked its accuracy against anything else, but our hay never heats up and we don't have mold-so I guess it is accurate enough. Wouldn't want to bale without it. Thinking hard about getting a set up that mounts in the bale chamber and gives a constant moisture reading while baling-little reluctant to spend the cash-it really isn't that hard to get out of the tractor and check a few bales every now and then.


----------



## downtownjr

I have a Delmhorst...picked up a F-2000 kit...nice outfit. Also have an Agratronix HT-Pro with the calibration clip-...like them both very well.


----------



## JD4755

Use farmex for in chamber monitors, and delmhorst for hand probes..the farmex seems to be somewhat accurate, usually within a couple points but it can lie to you if the conditions are right.


----------



## 4020man

We also have a Delmhorst hay tester. I'd have to look but I think I have the same kit that downtownjr has. It has a probe and a deal with pins on it for testing the moisture in a windrow.


----------



## CherryBlosson

How reliable did you find them and how accurate? I am wondering as to the accuracy of these testers and which one is the best to get if need be.


----------



## Riverside Cattle

I have found they are as accurate as the user using them. One bale can give three different readings depending on who know what. Still way better than nothing. In our location I find I am usually bailing drier than I should be.

-rsc


----------



## cowdawg

hey everyone thanks for your replys, i did a little reading on the delmhorst vs farmex i am thinking the delmhorst is a better unit .


----------



## erancher

Riverside Cattle,

At what moisture did you think you were baling and what was the actual moisture? In other words, how far on the safe side were you playing it. Thank you.

e-rancher


----------



## Riverside Cattle

In small squares I try to bale in the 12-18 % range but ended up with 8-12 % range. Not a big deal but I figure I have more leaf loass than I should.

-rsc


----------



## Grateful11

Last night I borrowed my neighbors Delmhorst and his must be whacked out. 
I drove half across the county and borrowed my JD dealers JD meter, not sure 
who it's made by but it had been checked against 2 other meters and was 
consistent. Our new round bales were 14.6 - 14.8% moisture and ranged 84 
to 101. His is calibrated to Alfalfa so you have knock a few points off those 
numbers for our Oats/Grass mix. I'm definitely going to buy one but not sure 
which one yet. I never worried about squares but these rounds have a tad 
spooked. Underneath it says Manuf. for JD but does not say who made it. It's 
Model # SW16136 with a handle box, coiled wire and pistol grip 18" probe. The 
new he told me is an all in one unit, I like the separate box myself.


----------



## C_Evensen

Grateful11 said:


> Last night I borrowed my neighbors Delmhorst and his must be whacked out.
> I drove half across the county and borrowed my JD dealers JD meter, not sure
> who it's made by but it had been checked against 2 other meters and was
> consistent. Our new round bales were 14.6 - 14.8% moisture and ranged 84
> to 101. His is calibrated to Alfalfa so you have knock a few points off those
> numbers for our Oats/Grass mix. I'm definitely going to buy one but not sure
> which one yet. I never worried about squares but these rounds have a tad
> spooked. Underneath it says Manuf. for JD but does not say who made it. It's
> Model # SW16136 with a handle box, coiled wire and pistol grip 18" probe. The
> new he told me is an all in one unit, I like the separate box myself.


Hello everyone i'n new on this site ....this will be the fifth year i'm making dry hay..... this moisture tester Model # SW16136 with a handle box, coiled wire and pistol grip 18" probe. i do have and used it in the begining as a gauge and found it accurate but now i been making hay for a couple of years i find i dont use it so much as i got a feel what dry hay feels like before i bale it..... i bale 4x4 or 5x4 round bales.....Chris.....


----------



## geiselbreth

got delhurst and farmex both lie


----------



## geiselbreth

i have a farmex and delhurst both lie i weigh 100 grams the cook in micrwave for 30 seconds at time untill i get the same weight the differance is the moisture


----------



## mlappin

Farmex here. Seems to be accurate enough to get a general ideal. With hay that's had acid on it, several sources claim the acid will through testers off. I'm more after the temperature function on it actually to check bales that I knew were baled wetter than I would like.


----------

